# Deep water nautilus location?



## cold beers (Oct 9, 2007)

Any body got current lat lon for DWN?

I have found several numbers and they are all different.

I all so heard it it will be moved in a few weeks.

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

DWN present location is:

28 38' 03.9" N 
087 58' 55.7" W

The rig will be moving but not very far. I'll post the numbers when it get on its new location. FYI, In case anyone wants to flaunt Google Earth again, I am offshore working the DWN right now, my numbers are right


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Has it been fishy out there ?


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Lots of YFT out here, they don't seem to be feeding particularly aggressively, but they are here, they could be feeding deep. I have only been up during the day, I will check it out tonight. The only bait I've really seen around is squid.


----------



## cold beers (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Diesel. My neighbor is Paul G.

We are thinking about heading that way Friday or Saturday. Look like the seas are building Friday so may come Saturday.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

No problem, Right on... we work together, I've heard a lot about you. Later


----------



## cold beers (Oct 9, 2007)

Diesel said:


> No problem, Right on... we work together, I've heard a lot about you. Later


I hope it was good!


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

cold beers said:


> I hope it was good!


It was all good...LOL. Listen, I overheard some Destin boats fishing the DWN today. They said they caught their biggest fish at Horn Mountain and NaKika. Remember the Amos Runner is right next to the NaKika. I personally think they are not fishing deep enough during the day. Come prepared with downriggers or Diamond or Butterfly jigs. There are lots of fish at the DWN they are just feeding on the surface sporadically. Maybe run out here then fish your way back to Horn Mountain, NaKika, and the Ram. Later :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

So whats it look like for Thursday?


----------



## cold beers (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the information. 

We are not coming out. Weather is a little rough for a 100+ mile run for me.

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Just a quick heads up for you guys. If you're at Nautilus and start hearing a bunch alarms and see people running around with gas masks on get up wind and away from the rig quickly. They are at a site where there is possible H2S. If they have to vent it be ready to move. All the supply boats going out there now have cascade air systems onboard for the crew to be hooked into. Be careful and keep your ears and eyes open. Good Luck.


----------

